# BKG - Buka Gold



## BMTT88 (25 July 2007)

Up 133.33% today 

ANybody know anything about this company or can do a chart reading to see whether this rise is sustainable...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 July 2007)

lol believe it or not I have 200k opies that I bought at 0.006, it was just a spec opie punt for me,

Last I heard company suspended its gold operations so no idea the rise, notice bunch of ann's out today

Note opies are like 60c exercise or something so well out of the money


----------



## ceegee (26 July 2007)

Is anyone else satching this stock? .09c to .33c in two days!
Wish I held some A result of positive ann I think


----------



## Uranium (2 January 2008)

Hi,
Jumped to 70 cents today and the options up to 46% anyone knows the story on the maryborough basin exploration rumor.Or is that all it is. Mayby the gold hype?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 January 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol believe it or not I have 200k opies that I bought at 0.006, it was just a spec opie punt for me,
> 
> Last I heard company suspended its gold operations so no idea the rise, notice bunch of ann's out today
> 
> Note opies are like 60c exercise or something so well out of the money




lol I'd forgotten about these opies becuase they cost me $1200, 6 months later their worth $44,000  not a bad return really, now its just a matter of banking profits 

Crazy, I gotta look for more cheap spec options in stocks that have the potential to do this


----------



## Dukey (2 January 2008)

YT.... you're a legend dude!!
how the hell do you continually pluck these speccie winners out of thin air...
is it OK if I just put all my cash in your account and let you play with my $$$???????????????

NO ... but seriously... all kudos to you brother - looks like 08 might be as good as 07 was for you if this is any indication of things to come!!!!!!!!!!... well done... yet again...:bier:

----------
EDIT - PS - YES I'm jealous..... you bet I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTLP (2 January 2008)

Haha i know! YT that is a phenomenal effort.
How do you pick these speccies?
Lots of research or pot luck or both?

That is quite an impressive feat!


----------



## muddy waters (14 February 2008)

good luck guys.

I bought these back sometime ( picked up in original float in the late 60's @ $1-50 I think; along with another darling ... Triako)

Did my pants and got 10% back a few years later (after the Poseidon collapse).

Isn't it surprising that 40yrs on,  it's still alive.... and I am barely.....

PS 

From memory Triako is still barely alive in one form or another ( may have been swallowed up by Buka or some other maverick in the last five years or so.)

It goes to show you don't necessarily loose your pants.... they just get tighter and tighter and tighter


----------



## Speculator (7 February 2010)

QUARTERLY REPORT
Quarter ended 31 December 2009

SUMMARY

Corporate

 » Acquisition of Jackson Minerals Limited and other non-uranium projects from
Cauldron Energy Limited in a cash/scrip deal valued at approximately A$1 million.
 » Sale of 80% Maryborough Project to MAuB Pty for A$1 million, pending
shareholder approval.
 » Acquisition of Mooloogool Iron Ore Project, mid west region, WA.
 » Proposed name change to Fe Limited

Gympie


 » Gold clean up at Gympie mine treatment plant delivers A$400,000.
 » Gympie freehold land for sale.
 » Gympie mining inventory for sale.

Mt Elvire

 » Technical Review of Mt Elvire Iron Ore Project completed.

......................

Acquisition of Mooloogool Iron and Manganese Project

In January, 2010, Buka announced the conditional acquisition of the Mooloogool Iron Ore and Manganese Project in the mid west region of Western Australia, delivering 2,023 km² of prospective exploration ground.
Under the terms of the transaction Buka will issue the private consortium 20,462,948 ordinary shares to acquire Mooloogool progressively and proportionately upon the grant of the tenements, representing, in total, approximately 19.99% of the issued capital in the Company post transaction.

In addition Buka will also issue the consortium 12.5
million options that can be converted on or before 31 December 2012, for A$0.12 per share. The acquisition of the iron ore and manganese rights is subject to a number of conditions, including satisfactory due diligence, the grant of one of the applications and shareholder approval, that will be sort at the Company’s upcoming Annual General Meeting.

The rights to iron and manganese on tenement applications held by Mooloogool are adjacent to Buka’s tenements in the Peak Hill region, located approximately 100km north-northeast of the township of Meekatharra, in the Murchison region. Proposed name change to Fe Limited.

The Company is proposing to change its name to Fe Limited to better represent the principle focus on iron ore exploration and development. The Company will continue to explore its other projects, but may seek partners to advance and develop these opportunities.

With Iron Ore set to be in high demand this little beauty may be set for a re-rating, don't mind the chart either.


----------



## muddy waters (25 February 2010)

Bit of an upgrade on Buka since my last input 2 yrs ago [2 replies back]

Due to no choice of my own I came to hold Buka once again through my holdings in CopperCo's takeover of Buka  at the height of the market ; and of course Copperco went down the drain in the credit squeeze being over-extended  

CopperCo's prized assets were picked up by Tony Sage's Cape Lambert which I had previously dumped.  

Thank christ for Carnarvon which bought me my newest toy [aka very comfortable cruising yacht] and restored my sanity. 

PS       Carnarvon has just shrunked somewhat but is still in good shape  and is the majority of my Monopoly money left in the game.

Because that is all it is - when you think of it:

                     A high stakes game of Monopoly!

How many get out of Jail cards can you hold at any time! 

[ I hope I still hold a few more!]  

PS     Are my duds getting tighter & tighter or am I getting fatter!!!
[I think I will just go off and play with my new toy]


----------



## System (1 August 2010)

Buka Gold Limited (BKG) is now known as Fe Limited (FEL).

Discussion of this company continues in the FEL thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20176

This thread has now been closed.


----------

